# alienware aurora r6 rebuild



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

So I have the alienware aurora r6 i bought back in like December or Janurary. I was HOPING to use it as a base system to begin to basically build my own machine hahahaha. OK so not the best thing in the world I am finding out. However, with that having been said, I was hoping to start with the MOBO and case. I have the 6700k. I was hoping to upgrade that to one of the newer chips; which requires a different MOBO. I was wondering if there were any MOBO's compatible with the r6? I guess if I had to get a different case, that is fine I can make due and get the chip, mobo, and case. Keep the ram and graphics card and hopefully PSU, too. 

Anyway, any tips lol?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why upgrade the 6700k? I would just keep the system you have now.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Why upgrade the 6700k? I would just keep the system you have now.


I mean, I am going to for a while, obviously, but I am looking at the future. I'm not a fan of the UEFI for one. And I'm sure in the next year or two I'd like to start upgrading it. I know I will need a new MOBO and case, but I'm not sure if that will work?


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

*R5 sorry about that!


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

Anyone? :/ Like I said, the main question is if I got a different motherboard and case, would I be able to take the other components and use them? And from there, would I be able to begin upgrades -- when the time comes?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

wwe9112 said:


> I mean, I am going to for a while, obviously, but I am looking at the future. I'm not a fan of the UEFI for one. And I'm sure in the next year or two I'd like to start upgrading it. I know I will need a new MOBO and case, but I'm not sure if that will work?


What is wrong with UEFI? All new motherboards are UEFI.



wwe9112 said:


> Anyone? :/ Like I said, the main question is if I got a different motherboard and case, would I be able to take the other components and use them? And from there, would I be able to begin upgrades -- when the time comes?


Not much can be stripped from OEM PCs. You could see about moving over the hard drive, RAM, and GPU (if it has a decent one). The PSU is typically low end and custom to that specific PC in OEM PCs.


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What is wrong with UEFI? All new motherboards are UEFI.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much can be stripped from OEM PCs. You could see about moving over the hard drive, RAM, and GPU (if it has a decent one). The PSU is typically low end and custom to that specific PC in OEM PCs.


i kind of figured psu, too. 

Operating System
Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core i7 6700 @ 3.40GHz	34 °C
Skylake 14nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Single-Channel Unknown @ 1063MHz (15-15-15-36)
Motherboard
Alienware 01NYPT (U3E1)	28 °C
Graphics
HP 27wm ([email protected])
HP w1907 ([email protected])
Intel HD Graphics 530 (Dell)
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (Dell)	33 °C
Magic Control Technology Corp Trigger 6 External Graphics (Undefined)
ForceWare version: 381.94
SLI Disabled
Storage
931GB Western Digital WDC WD10EZEX-75WN4A0 (SATA)	38 °C
111GB INTEL SSDSC2CW120A3 (SSD)
238GB NVMe PM951 NVMe SAMSU (RAID)
1863GB Seagate GoFlex Desk USB Device (USB (SATA))	38 °C
931GB Seagate FreeAgent USB Device (USB (SATA))	38 °C
465GB Seagate FreeAgent USB Device (USB (SATA))	38 °C
Optical Drives
PLDS DVD+-RW DU-8A5LH
Audio
Realtek Audio


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The GPU is lower end with only 4GB, but could easily be carried over to the next PC.

Why are you running an Insider build on your main PC?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am with Chief on this one, for the life of me I cannot see what you are trying to accomplish. If you bought a better quality Psu and video card, you would have one of the fastest systems on earth, why move anything? I suppose you could double the ram but it would be years until you really could utilize 32 gb ram.


----------

